# V: Skyrim, Morrowind und Oblivion (Steamkeys)



## Zollenspieker33 (22. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

ich habe 2 Pakete mit Steamkeys zu verkaufen. Jedes Paket enthält  The Elder Scrolls Skyrim, The Elder Scolls Oblivion Game of the Year Edition und The Elder Scrolls Morrowind Game of the Year Edition. 

Ich verkaufe jeweils unbenutzte Steamkeys für die Spiele, also je Paket 3 Keys. 

Preis pro Elder Scrolls-Paket (enthält: Skyrim, Oblivion GotE und Morrowind GotY): 15 Euro (Versand der Keys per Mail).

Bei Interesse: PM


----------



## chbdiablo (22. Dezember 2012)

Wo sind die Keys her?


----------



## Zollenspieker33 (24. Dezember 2012)

Moin,

Die Keys sind von GamersGate, genau wie in dem Thread direkt unter diesem. Legal, unbenutzt und in einem dt. Steam-Account legal aktivierbar.

Und da ja zwei Personen hier konkret nachgefragt haben: ihr beide wollt die Keys sicherlich kaufen, sonst hätte ihr doch nicht in den Thread geschrieben, oder?


----------



## Kreon (24. Dezember 2012)

D. h. ich kann die Keys in jedem schon bestehenden Steamaccount aktivieren und die Spiele auf dt. spielen? Kannst du das garantieren?


----------



## Zollenspieker33 (27. Dezember 2012)

Kreon schrieb:


> D. h. ich kann die Keys in jedem schon bestehenden Steamaccount aktivieren und die Spiele auf dt. spielen? Kannst du das garantieren?


 

Da fragst Du etwas. 
Ich kann die Keys nicht testen, dann sind sie benutzt und an einen Account gebunden.

Ich sage Dir was normal ist: Du kannst die Keys in Deinem Steam-Account aktivieren und dann das Spiel installieren (habe ich mit einem anderen Spiel aus dem Kauf getestet). Die Sprache des installierten Spiels hängt - soweit ich weiß - von Deinem Account und der Verfügbarkeit einer dt. Übersetzung des Spiels ab. Das bedeutet: deutscher Account = Spiel wird in Deutsch installiert wenn es in Deutsch verfügbar ist. Aber sorry, ich bin da kein Fachmann.


----------



## Wynn (6. Januar 2013)

jo das fehlerhafte bethesda bundle für 26 euro ^^

warte auch noch das die restlichen keys endlich mal nachgeliefert werden soll ja ende januar soweit sein ^^


----------



## Crysisheld (8. Januar 2013)

@Zollenspieker33 

Das ist immer noch ein Forum, da kannst du nunmal nichts machen, nimm es hin. Oder verkaufe einfach wo anders. 

Ausserdem sei doch froh, durch Wrynn´s Antwort wird dein Thread gepushed. 


:edit 

@Zollenspieker33 

Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass du meinen Beitrag auch gemeldet hast. Als CC wollte ich dir lediglich den Tipp geben, dass dein Beitrag durch Antworten auch wieder nach oben wandert - du also so automatisch auch mehr klicks drauf bekommst. 

Was versprichst du dir davon, jeden Beitrag der dir nicht gefällt zu melden. Du machst den Moderatoren dieses Forums mit deinem kindischen Verhalten nur unnötig viel Arbeit, weil neben Beiträgen die wirklich anstößig oder SPAM sind auch deine gemeldeten Beiträge angeschaut werden müssen. Bitte denke mal über dein Tun nach und melde nur Beiträge die auch wirklich gemeldet werden sollten. Danke


----------



## Zollenspieker33 (18. Januar 2013)

Liebe(r) Crysisheld,

ich melde Beiträge, die gegen die bestehenden Regeln hier im Forum verstossen. Das habe ich jedes Mal auch in die Meldung geschrieben.
Ich war tatsächlich der Meinung, dass die Regeln des Forum dafür da sind, ein faires und geordnetes Zusammenleben zu ermöglichen.

Ich muss leider erleben, dass die Forenregeln entweder recht dehnbar sind oder schlicht gar keine Anwendung finden.
Denn: Dein Posting und auch das Deines Vorredners hat NICHTS in einem Verkaufsthread zusuchen, so steht es in Punkt 1 der Regeln für das Kleinanzeigenforum. Dort steht sogar in rot und groß:
*Kurz: Kein Interesse am Kauf -> kein Posting*

Somit kann ich feststellen: man (das mag nun Definitionssache sein)  muss sich nicht an die Regeln halten und Mods verstossen selber gegen die Regeln und zeigen auch kein Interesse daran, die Regeln um- oder durchzusetzen. Oder sehe ich das falsch?

Mehr wollte ich mit der Meldung nicht erreichen.

Cheerio.


----------



## Crysisheld (18. Januar 2013)

Zollenspieker33 schrieb:


> Liebe(r) Crysisheld,
> 
> ich melde Beiträge, die gegen die bestehenden Regeln hier im Forum verstossen. Das habe ich jedes Mal auch in die Meldung geschrieben.
> Ich war tatsächlich der Meinung, dass die Regeln des Forum dafür da sind, ein faires und geordnetes Zusammenleben zu ermöglichen.
> ...


 
@Zollenspieker33 

Das sind keine Forenregeln. Die Forenregeln findest du hier: 

Forenregeln - PCGames.de

Was im Forum selber im sog. "Sticky" erwähnt wird, sind keine Regeln sondern lediglich Empfehlungen. Wie auch schon geschrieben, habe ich als CC die Pflicht nachzufragen, woher die Keys kommen... Fakt ist - du hast alle Beiträge gemeldet, die dir nicht gefallen, oder die lt. deiner Aussage gegen die Forenregeln verstoßen und hier nichts zu suchen hätten - NEIN! Du kannst gerne posten und etwas verkaufen, aber anderen Usern verbieten in deinen Thread zu posten... sorry dann hast du den Sinn eines Forums nicht verstanden.   

Die Mitarbeiter dieses Forums sind jeden Tag sehr beschäftigt z.B. mit dem entfernen von SPAM und sperren von Usern die sich nur registrieren um zu spammen, bzw. User die nur rumtrollen. Und nein die Regeln finden Ihre Anwendung und werden auch durchgesetzt...


----------

